# docker/docker-compose and devilbox



## cytopia (May 28, 2017)

Hi everybody,

I have planned to make the devilbox work on FreeBSD.

I not really aware about the current state of docker and docker-compose support on FreeBSD. Does it generally work or are there any big stoppers?

If it does work already, is somebody willing to give a quick try on the devilbox and report back any problems.
Only a few steps required to test it out:


```
git clone https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox
cd devilbox
cp env-example .env
docker-compose up
```

ref: https://github.com/cytopia/devilbox and http://devilbox.org


----------

